# Furious



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, as some of you know, I'm in the middle of the Robin Hoodie sweater (see my topic on it). I'm using my Knitpicks interchangeables and tonight had two potential disasters. Twice, the wood came out of the metal sleeves on the middle of rows, dropping stitches in the process. I was able to pick up all the dropped stitches and I'm now using a lifeline anyway, but still. I just sent an email to Knitpicks but even if they replace the needles, I'm a little scared to keep using them. Has anyone else had that problem?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

yes, many have had that problem. They will replace the needles. I usually just call them. Once they come apart don't use them again until you get some epoxy or other very good glue and glue them back together.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been seriously investigating purchasing interchangeables - and have decided not to at this stage. 

This may be a permanent decision - I have read about too many of these incidents - I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I love Knit Picks but I am afraid their needles are having a real problems right now. I have gone back to my old plastic circulars for now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's obvious you spend more time actually knitting than reading topics on KP. Bravo!! However and unfortunately, KnitPicks needles - with the exception of the one-piece nickle-plated ones - are infamous for coming apart. The cables are also susceptible to separation of metal screw-end from cable _or_ breakage of the cable.

I gave away my Harmony woods to someone who knits a tad more loosely than I. I still use the acrylic ones, but only at home where I have _other_ needles.

A search on KP for KnitPicks needles will bring up dozens of similar complaints.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

sschimel said:


> Well, as some of you know, I'm in the middle of the Robin Hoodie sweater (see my topic on it). I'm using my Knitpicks interchangeables and tonight had two potential disasters. Twice, the wood came out of the metal sleeves on the middle of rows, dropping stitches in the process. I was able to pick up all the dropped stitches and I'm now using a lifeline anyway, but still. I just sent an email to Knitpicks but even if they replace the needles, I'm a little scared to keep using them. Has anyone else had that problem?


I just put a drop of super glue in the metal part. That solved it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> ... I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


I had one come apart last year. I have no idea of its age, since I'd bought it either in a 'lot' from eBay or from a second-hand store. It was the grey, teflon-coated kind. They've been around for ages, and most have no markings whatsoever. The cable came out of the needle-tip. I _was_ surprised.


----------



## leeah31 (Jan 5, 2015)

My knit pick interchangeables also came apart. I was not happy. Im sticking with fixed circulars


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

And yet, in spite of that, my Harmony Interchangeables are still my favorite needles to knit with. If I'm using anything else, I miss them.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I have two sets of interchangeables and absolutely love them. When I started reading about Knit Picks needle problems I started buying Knitter's Pride exclusively. I've had few problems with them. I do have the Sunstrucks from Knit Picks that I bought a couple years ago and the only problem I've had with them is that one of them got a spot of raised grain that snagged the yarn. The replacement hasn't been a problem yet. Most of the time I use the Nova needles (nickel plate). I like the Knitter's Pride cables better too. I have Knit Picks cables that are loose at the metal joining piece that I can have replaced. I guess even if the replacements do the same I should still get them. My fixed circ sock needles are Knitter's Pride Nova and they're no problem either.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Think I will just get more Addi fixed - don't hear so many complaints about those.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I had real problems with the set of Caspian interchangeables from Knit Picks. They graciously replaced the entire set. The first time I used the new ones, the needle separated from its housing. I am sure they would replace the problem needles again, but I'm just not up to fighting it. I won't be purchasing needles from Knit Picks again.

I love my Addi interchangeables as well as my ChiaoGoo set. There are lots of good sets out there that help to make knitting a joy.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

My KnitPicks interchangeables are metal. I never had a problem.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been using the nickel plated Knit Picks interchangeable and not had any of the problems listed. So far so good. I ordered the set and noted that some of the individual sizes were not the same (some points were thinner than its partner and not all pairs were consistent in circumference. A quick call to their customer service and they sent out replacements, no questions asked. 

I like that they are now engraving the needle size on the needle. 

So far... so good.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> I have been seriously investigating purchasing interchangeables - and have decided not to at this stage.
> 
> This may be a permanent decision - I have read about too many of these incidents - I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


Yes, it's sad to read about so many of these "infuriating" incidents. I don't feel a need to even try interchangeable needles, let alone buy any. First of all, most of them are not cheap (I'm on a fixed income). Secondly, I hate that there is "some assembly required" before you can sit down & knit. All that screwing, or snapping will eventually wear away at the join & doubt they can last as long as the vintage all nylon needles that I own & love to use. They are 40 years old & most of them look & work like new. I have such a large collection of circular needles, I seldom buy any new needles. Since I use ML for knitting in the round, I don't need all those different cable sizes. Knitting is challenging enough without worrying about your tools holding up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> Think I will just get more Addi fixed - don't hear so many complaints about those.


Well ... I have one Addi that's snagging the yarn where there is a slowly widening gap between cable and needle-tip. If I continue using it, it'll surely come apart. Then it'll be making a one-way trip to Addi. 

Despite their less-than-flexible cables, I _still_ prefer my old (1970s) Boye NeedleMaster interchangeables and Boye and Susan Bate's fixed circulars over *all* the other brands of fixed and interchangeables that have come to live at my house. None of them has ever failed me. I have even worked the border on a monster sized afghan with multiple cables joined (with their angled joins always making it hard to move the stitches around), and nothing broke or came loose - pulling several hundred stitches/side round and round.

Second place goes to the Denise interchangeables. They _have_ come apart a time or two, but I had them loaded with about a thousand stitches of worsted weight yarn, so I excused it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> ... Knitting is challenging enough without worrying about your tools holding up.


Amen!!! :thumbup:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

laceluvr said:


> Yes, it's sad to read about so many of these "infuriating" incidents. I don't feel a need to even try interchangeable needles, let alone buy any. First of all, most of them are not cheap (I'm on a fixed income). Secondly, I hate that there is "some assembly required" before you can sit down & knit. All that screwing, or snapping will eventually wear away at the join & doubt they can last as long as the vintage all nylon needles that I own & love to use. They are 40 years old & most of them look & work like new. I have such a large collection of circular needles, I seldom buy any new needles. Since I use ML for knitting in the round, I don't need all those different cable sizes. Knitting is challenging enough without worrying about your tools holding up.


I started from scratch a few years ago. Looking at getting all those different lengths of circs in the same size, DPNs in all the sizes, and/or straights of the same size and different lengths...the interchangeables have saved me a small fortune that I don't have to spend. Were all the needles you have available for me to use I probably wouldn't have bought any. You like what you have, enjoy knitting with them!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

That is just one of the problems that can happen with Knit Picks needles since the moved to China for production. They are, however, great with customer service. Needle and cable are also famous for separation, dropping stitches.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was using my size 5 needles that I bought from knit picks for the first time. I didn't even get the needle and cable connected when it came apart. Had to make a special trip to get superglue. When I glued the tip to the metal, they didn't meet exactly, so now I have another problem and can't use them for magic loop. arghhhhh. Anyway, aggravation aside, the new needles are on their way. Needles aside, I love their yarn!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a set Chiogoo needles and they have not come apart even once but then I've never used them yet!!


----------



## dorothy mabel (Jun 19, 2014)

I have been using knitpicks needles now for about 2years, I knit for several hours per day. In that time I have only had one needle come adrift frm the cable, I just love,love,love these needles and have just purchased a set of caspian, they are so pretty and I find do a good job.
I would recomend them.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have knitpicks, and Thank God have not had a problem YET. I love knitting with them.
I did, however have a #7 of Knitter's Pride Cubics break at the join on me. Luckily I was just casting on. I contacted them and as of yet I haven't heard back. 
I love my ChiaGoo's. As long as I tighten up the cable to the needle I good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you Hillary. No interchangeables for me either. The fear of a surprise frustration of lost stitches? Don't need it.



Hilary4 said:


> I have been seriously investigating purchasing interchangeables - and have decided not to at this stage.
> 
> This may be a permanent decision - I have read about too many of these incidents - I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not a fan of Knit Picks needles. I have them, but I need to remember to tighten them as a precaution. I love my Dyak needles, but they are very expensive. The reason why I love them is that they screw into the cable. I must do a finger roll over my needles, but with them being screwed in, I can see them becoming loose and just retighten them.

I don't know about Knit Picks anymore. I was one of their biggest fans and customers; but within the last two years I have not been happy with their customer service at all. Maybe getting too big for their britches, which I am finding is happening with Interweave too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OddBodkin said:


> I had real problems with the set of Caspian interchangeables from Knit Picks. They graciously replaced the entire set. The first time I used the new ones, the needle separated from its housing. I am sure they would replace the problem needles again, but I'm just not up to fighting it. I won't be purchasing needles from Knit Picks again.
> 
> I love my Addi interchangeables as well as my ChiaoGoo set. There are lots of good sets out there that help to make knitting a joy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Knit Picks is known for good Customer Service. They replaced my wooden swift 3 times rather than solve the problem. I finally threw it out. I have heard so many negative reports on their needles I will never try them. I have Addi interchangeables and have never had a problem.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have had my Knit Picks harmonies for about seven years. I believe these are the older set before the manufacturing change. During that time I have had two cables separate at the metal join. The cable that originally came apart was an extra, longer cable purchased separately to do a circular shawl and not part of the original set. The second time it happened it was the replacement cable they shipped to replace the first! I have received another replacement but have to say I'm a bit hesitant to try them again.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well ... I have one Addi that's snagging the yarn where there is a slowly widening gap between cable and needle-tip. If I continue using it, it'll surely come apart. Then it'll be making a one-way trip to Addi.
> 
> Despite their less-than-flexible cables, I _still_ prefer my old (1970s) Boye NeedleMaster interchangeables and Boye and Susan Bate's fixed circulars over *all* the other brands of fixed and interchangeables that have come to live at my house. None of them has ever failed me. I have even worked the border on a monster sized afghan with multiple cables joined (with their angled joins always making it hard to move the stitches around), and nothing broke or came loose - pulling several hundred stitches/side round and round.
> 
> Second place goes to the Denise interchangeables. They _have_ come apart a time or two, but I had them loaded with about a thousand stitches of worsted weight yarn, so I excused it.


I have a set of Boye in the brown case and have never had a problem with any coming apart. I don't knit as much as I use to but have used them for many years and no problems. I also have many fixed circulars and no issues.

I have seen so many complaints about many of the other sets out there, some way out of what I could afford.

It is great that they replace them so easily, but they shouldn't have to be replaced. I'm sure there are many who love their other brand needles, but to have to worry if the needle is going to come apart while knitting, I myself would just rather not use them.

I'll stick with what some call a cheap set of needles.They are metal and work just fine.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> I have been seriously investigating purchasing interchangeables - and have decided not to at this stage.
> 
> This may be a permanent decision - I have read about too many of these incidents - I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


I have had a Kollage Square Fixed Circular needle separate from the cable and dump many stitches. Very frustrating...and a big surprise. 
I have ChaioGoo Lace needle tips and the Red Twist Cables and love them. The only time I have trouble with separations is when I have been too lazy to get the tool out and use it. 
I also use the ChaioGoo Lace fixed needles for sock knitting (40" circular, toe up, two at a time using Magic Loop)


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have Addi interchangeables, the small set of Hiya Hiyas and the Knitpicks Harmonies. I love my Addis and the Hiya Hiyas. The Hiyas are smooth at the join and once tightened well do not separate at the screw. I love my Addis as well but they can catch the yarn at the join as well if you are a tight knitter.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I have had some also that have come kind of stripped in the screw together part. They were quick and great about the replacement.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I have their old needles...i heard that the new ones are aren't as good...but so far i have no trouble....


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I love the metal Cubiks interchangeables--I have been using them a lot with no problems--they are very smooth and have really great points.


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I purchased a set of Addi Clicks last year. I knit with them every day and never had a problem with them.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, and I still use them but I repaired them myself with Gorilla Glue. End of problem. I don't think that KnitPicks needles are what they used to be. My oldest ones are no problem, but newer ones are a pain in the neck until repaired. Good luck.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I have said this before and now I repeat: I LOVE my Chiaogoo interchangeables and service from handsomefibers.com.


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

I received a set of ChiaoGoo lace interchangables for Christmas. I don't know why we don't all get these. They're absolutely perfect. No snags at the joins. None. Tips are pointy...but not too pointy. They don't have sizes 0 or 1, but I have those already for sock knitting. Do yourself a favor and try these. I just love that they are so smooth I can't feel the joins when my yarn moves over them:=) . bj


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I just posted this last week in another thread - I am using my harmony knitpicks interchangeables to knit my daughter a shrug using lace weight yarn, and I noticed that the yarn kept getting held up in one spot on the needles. It was where the wood and metal connect, and there a gap. I called knitpicks and they said they'd send a replacement, no questions asked. But there are almost 200 stitches on the cable, and I'm very nervous about using that set of needles again. They also started unscrewing themselves, even with using the tightening pin. I transferred my knitting to my ChiaoGoos, never had that problem with them.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I have Denise interchangeables, 3 sets of them, but still prefer my addis to anything else.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I think that I might have a fixed size 8 circular so I should at least be able to continue with the hood. Next week, when I get my Social Security, I'm going to buy one set of Chaigoo and one of Hiya Hiya. And I'm going to try the Gorilla Glue. Glad to know I'm not the only one who's had problems with the Knitpicks.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I have found that when my needles seem to snag, that a doctoring with clear nail polish fixes the problem. As to kollage cubical, I am not at all fond of the flexible cable. I have yet to try the fixed cable, but never again will I order the flex.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I do not have interchangeable needles. I use Addi Turbo fixed and have never had a problem. I love them. I get them from [email protected] they are wonderful to deal with. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it was a waiting game for me... when I ordered my set of Sunstrucks from Knit Picks.. they had _just_ changed manufacturers and I wasn't sure if I would get the old ones (good ones) or the new ones.. (not so good).. I got lucky... I have had mine going on a year this spring or is it 2 years.. time is flying LOL but I have never had a problem with them... Try Knitters Pride.. similar but more expensive!! and even still they are not as expensive as most sets are


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I have been seriously investigating purchasing interchangeables - and have decided not to at this stage.
> 
> This may be a permanent decision - I have read about too many of these incidents - I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


i agree!!
Blessings


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

it's a learning experience,we all buy what we like ,my needles are Addi turbo and Chiacogoos had for many years and I have abused them put them to the test they never have come apart.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Even some fixed ones come apart-I had Lion Brand pattern shrug with 158 stitches on size 15 Boyes circs and it broke, then they replaced it and IT broke...then they sent me 5 replacements LOL "Just in case".


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I only have Knitters Pride and am working on my first project with them. It is a lacy yarn and the only problem I have had is that sometimes the yarn catches where they join but I always go past it without ruining my yarn if I give it a little extra push.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've never had a problem with my Addi fixed circs. Love them.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Since joining the forum, I have read about this problem, not only with the Knitpick's, but other brands as well and have never chimed in on the subject. Maybe the thinner cords have something to do with it? I have had a set of interchangeable Boye's set for over 30 years and never had this problem. I know a lot of people don't like them because of the thicker cords, but mine have done a lot of knitting and never once let me down. Just sayin'.........


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have had MANY 2mm fixed circulars replaced by KnitPicks. When I teach my sock knitting classes I include the needle with the class and many of those needles have come back for replacement because they came apart. I have had amost all of my fixed ciculars from KnitPicks replaced over the years I have had them, as they come out of the shaft at the needle part, and also where the cable goes into the metal part. I still really like the old KnitPicks needles for magic loop, but like Jessica-Jean I always have a back up!

My latest discovery for needles are some from eBay, about $8 delivered from China, metal needles with plastic covered metal cables. They are not flexible enough for magic loop but are very nice for anything else. Quite blunt tips so no good for fine lace work. At the price I paid, I have two sets in two different lengths. The Chinese sizing is completely different but a needle gauge helps with that. I will never use the very tiny needles that come in these packages - I can't remember how small they are as I don't have them here with me, but I think they started at 1.25mm. Here's a link to some on eBay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/11pcs-32-80cm-Stainless-Circular-Knitting-Needles-Size-6-16-/290796782918

I wish I could find these with sharper tips!


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I personally don't like metal needles. For one thing, stitches fall off really easily. Second, I find I have to grip them much harder which hurts my arthritis.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have Denise interchangables and they have never come apart. I also have Boye. . .don't buy those, they're terrible


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Nana5 said:


> Since joining the forum, I have read about this problem, not only with the Knitpick's, but other brands as well and have never chimed in on the subject. Maybe the thinner cords have something to do with it? I have had a set of interchangeable Boye's set for over 30 years and never had this problem. I know a lot of people don't like them because of the thicker cords, but mine have done a lot of knitting and never once let me down. Just sayin'.........


Wow-- I could have written this one! Bought Boye when it was about the only thing around here, have used them quite a bit, no problems. Was given 2 more partial sets, made a set for DD#1 and kept the extras for myself. I don't usually do Magic Loop but they work well for other things.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I've had this problem more than once. I am tired of calling them and waiting for a replacement. I know some of you say to get crazy glue and fix the problem yourself, but why should I? I paid good money for these needles. 
This is not my problem it is theirs! I would never buy or recommend Knitpick needles again.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> I've had this problem more than once. I am tired of calling them and waiting for a replacement. I know some of you say to get crazy glue and fix the problem yourself, but why should I? I paid good money for these needles.
> This is not my problem it is theirs! I would never buy or recommend Knitpick needles again.


I never recommend you don't call them and get replacements. I say fix the ones that are giving you problems, then you will have a spare.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

johannecw said:


> I have said this before and now I repeat: I LOVE my Chiaogoo interchangeables and service from handsomefibers.com.


Yes, I agree. After having problems with my needles I did purchase Chiaogoo needles and so far am very pleased with them. :thumbup:


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

The same thing happened to me. I contacted Amazon but they couldn't replace the needle. The refunded the cost of the one needle. I replaced the pair with metal cubics since the cords would work. Hopefully, none of the others will break. I love the needles


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

JuliaKay said:


> The same thing happened to me. I contacted Amazon but they couldn't replace the needle. The refunded the cost of the one needle. I replaced the pair with metal cubics since the cords would work. Hopefully, none of the others will break. I love the needles


Did you try contacting the manufacturer? They would want to make it right, I would think. And I'm sure they wouldn't want you knitting with some other brand of needles!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've had my cables pull out of the metal parts. All I do is call and I get a replacement. But I know your frustration and fear of continuing on the same sort of needle. Sometimes it's just a fluke. If you like the needles otherwise, I'd give them another go!


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I already contacted Kintpicks via email and tweet. I expect that they'll replace the needles. And next weekend, I'll try either crazy glue or gorilla glue.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I know what you mean. The fixed are really better. However I decided that I wanted more needles and the to get that many fixed would cost a lot more.


Hilary4 said:


> I have been seriously investigating purchasing interchangeables - and have decided not to at this stage.
> 
> This may be a permanent decision - I have read about too many of these incidents - I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

Since I love the slick, sharp points of KnitPicks interchangeables, I will continue to use the rosewood ones, with which I've not had any problems. The older ones were made in India and sometimes the joins would be rough, but the company always replaced them if you asked. The green Caspian ones are now made in China and I have had them tear apart at the joint, and at the cable 3 times. I asked for replacements, not Caspian. I think complaints need to keep going to KnitPicks. They are a wonderful company with top quality and most reasonable priced yarns and I want them to continue in business, but their needles definitely need attention.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I have found that I can use Knitters Pride cables with KPs interchangeable needles. Seems they work better.
Addi and Chiago are different story. I have never had either come apart.
However, out of habit, I check joins before each round. Also with lace I do use lifelines.


----------



## badolan (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree with you Addi fixed circulars are the best. I have 2 sets of KP interchangeable sand have problems all the time - also the Addi interchangeable will come apart in the middle of a project. Not fun.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I had too many problems with the Knit Pick interchangeables that I have stopped buying them. Yes, they are wonderful to knit with and yes they have great customer service but that doesn't help when you are in the middle of knitting and you have to stop.
My family bought me a set of Chia Goo for my birthday and so far so good.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I always read your posts and have seen that you like Boye. The first circulars I bought were Boye and I thought they were awful. Clumsy & hard cables. I thought all circulars were like this and didn't buy any more to quite awhile. I know you are an expert knitter and wonder why these would be your first choice. I got mine at Joann's so maybe they were different than the ones you have.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Well ... I have one Addi that's snagging the yarn where there is a slowly widening gap between cable and needle-tip. If I continue using it, it'll surely come apart. Then it'll be making a one-way trip to Addi.
> 
> Despite their less-than-flexible cables, I _still_ prefer my old (1970s) Boye NeedleMaster interchangeables and Boye and Susan Bate's fixed circulars over *all* the other brands of fixed and interchangeables that have come to live at my house. None of them has ever failed me. I have even worked the border on a monster sized afghan with multiple cables joined (with their angled joins always making it hard to move the stitches around), and nothing broke or came loose - pulling several hundred stitches/side round and round.
> 
> Second place goes to the Denise interchangeables. They _have_ come apart a time or two, but I had them loaded with about a thousand stitches of worsted weight yarn, so I excused it.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I have never had my ChiaoGoos come apart either. Nor have my Dreamz by KnitPicks come apart EXCEPT when I did not use the tightening pin. It is very easy to blame the product when in fact it is often 'operator error.' Of course, there are failures that are not 'OO' but many if not most of them are.



Hilary4 said:


> I have been seriously investigating purchasing interchangeables - and have decided not to at this stage.
> 
> This may be a permanent decision - I have read about too many of these incidents - I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> I have never had my ChiaoGoos come apart either. Nor have my Dreamz by KnitPicks come apart EXCEPT when I did not use the tightening pin. It is very easy to blame the product when in fact it is often 'operator error.' Of course, there are failures that are not 'OO' but many if not most of them are.


Dreamz are by Knitter's Pride - my husband gave me a set of Marblz by that company, and so far so good, I agree! Did you mean a different model of KnitPicks needles?? I like to hear recommendations on needles, and also what doesn't work so well.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

How are the Marblz to knit with? Are they slippery like metal or sticky enough to keep stitches from sliding off?


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I agree with MOMZ1. The Harmony interchangeables are my favorites too. However, there must be something in the air. Last night while trying to unscrew my size 8 tips, one split apart. I am heartbroken. I don't think KnitPicks makes the Harmony line anymore. I looked on EBay, no size 8 tips there. I did email KnitPicks and I await an answer.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Knit picks replaces their products but why would you want to keep using an inferior product. The annoyance of having the needle come apart in the middle of a row and waiting for a replacement oils send me around the bend. Pay a tad more and get knitters pride or Addis. So worth it


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

sschimel said:


> How are the Marblz to knit with? Are they slippery like metal or sticky enough to keep stitches from sliding off?


I'm not having a problem with them being slippery. I was a little afraid that they would be, but I find that my stitches stick! Obviously, not so much that I can't knit, but they stay in place quite nicely.

My only problem, which isn't their fault really, is that my dear hubby gave me a set with 8 sets of points, not 9 like some sets, and I don't have the size 5 needle (3.75 mm), which is exactly the size I needed for transferring my work from my KnitPicks needles. So, look at the sizes listed with a set carefully, they come both ways.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

I have two sets of Boye Interchangeable needles. One set is from 1962 and was sold by Sears, and I bought the other set a few years ago at my LYS. The only complaint I have about either set is that they are stiffer than my Addi turbos. In all those years I have never had a problem with them. The ones I love now are the HiyaHiya interchangeables. They are so smooth to knit with. No problem with them either except for finding them in some forgotten UFO.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

OddBodkin said:


> I had real problems with the set of Caspian interchangeables from Knit Picks. They graciously replaced the entire set. The first time I used the new ones, the needle separated from its housing. I am sure they would replace the problem needles again, but I'm just not up to fighting it. I won't be purchasing needles from Knit Picks again.
> 
> I love my Addi interchangeables as well as my ChiaoGoo set. There are lots of good sets out there that help to make knitting a joy.


I love mine as well. Never had any problems!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I have been seriously investigating purchasing interchangeables - and have decided not to at this stage.
> 
> This may be a permanent decision - I have read about too many of these incidents - I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


The Addi Interchangeables "Click" together so they can't come "unscrewed" like the screw-together types that you have to keep tightening or out they come for a dropped st disaster!
The ndls are polished metal with either sharp "lace" tips or snubbier "Turbos".
I have the set and I love 'em! :thumbup:


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

sschimel said:


> Well, as some of you know, I'm in the middle of the Robin Hoodie sweater (see my topic on it). I'm using my Knitpicks interchangeables and tonight had two potential disasters. Twice, the wood came out of the metal sleeves on the middle of rows, dropping stitches in the process. I was able to pick up all the dropped stitches and I'm now using a lifeline anyway, but still. I just sent an email to Knitpicks but even if they replace the needles, I'm a little scared to keep using them. Has anyone else had that problem?


Knit Picks have replace almost everyone of my set. I tried to glue one of mine and I didn't get it back together quick enough, so it was stuck half in the metal part. I would check all my needles and have them replaced if loose at all. After you get your replacements then and only then put a drop of super glue on the old ones and see if that holds them. It might. I just don't want you to have yours do like mine.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for the advice. I see this as a good excuse for shopping. Not that I need an excuse.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Don Ashton said:


> I have a set Chiogoo needles and they have not come apart even once but then I've never used them yet!!


I bought Chiagoo in August sometime last year. I made two sweaters on them and changed between 7 and 8 tips often. Never came undone and no problems.

They replaced my Knitpicks metal tip needles for good. Those always unscrewed or lately they were coming out at the joint between the tip and the cable--no screwing involved there.

I really like chiagoo needles interchangeables.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

canerday said:


> I received a set of ChiaoGoo lace interchangables for Christmas. I don't know why we don't all get these. They're absolutely perfect. No snags at the joins. None. Tips are pointy...but not too pointy. They don't have sizes 0 or 1, but I have those already for sock knitting. Do yourself a favor and try these. I just love that they are so smooth I can't feel the joins when my yarn moves over them:=) . bj


Chia goo has 0000 to 3 mm cables but those are fixed cables at 32 and 40 inches. They are very fine. I only bought the 2 mm one for an occasional sock or beaded knitting on thread.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> My KnitPicks interchangeables are metal. I never had a problem.


I have three sets of KnitPicks nickel plated brass interchangeables. I use them all. One is quite old but the other two are recent. I've never had a problem, either. Apparently it makes a difference which type one buys. I have never tried the acrylics or wood ones.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes I've had the problem; when I was nearly finished with an intricate mitten. So I understand your heading of "Furious"! I lost it and had to start over. Didn't really think about it at the time, but it did come from KnitPicks. Aha! I didn't realize there was a problem with their needles.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

For me, the Addi 'click' is harder to accomplish plus the bump between the cable and needles catches my stitches. ChiaoGoos, on the other hand screw in easily, I cannot feel the join and they have never come unscrewed. I guess the old saying each to his own taste is in play.



Dsynr said:


> The Addi Interchangeables "Click" together so they can't come "unscrewed" like the screw-together types that you have to keep tightening or out they come for a dropped st disaster!
> The ndls are polished metal with either sharp "lace" tips or snubbier "Turbos".
> I have the set and I love 'em! :thumbup:


----------



## sandraanny (Oct 29, 2012)

hooray for reg. circs. i, too, have tried several sample sets of interchangeable needles -- and -- they are ALL going to the thrift shop... not even sure i can do that, wouldn't want to intentionally inflict these on anyone! as the old saying goes..."if it ain't broke, don't fix it!" i think that about covers it.

p.s. in our present culture of 'new is better' sometimes it is simply not...


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I use Knit Pick interchangeable needles all the time. Yes, I have had some problems with them, but I still love them. With the interchangeables, I know to check them before using. I pull on the needle enough to know it is secure and also check the joins now and then when I am knitting. I think most of the interchangeable needles can have these same problems. Just the nature of the beast. I love Knit Pick needles because they are smooth, points are sharp and they are warm to the touch when knitting. Their customer service is great and their yarns are some of the best I have ever used. The needles I use are Rainbow (Harmony), Caspian, and Sunstruck. I do not like the metal needles.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Have to agree. My Harmonies are still my favorite. A couple have come apart but a quick fix with super glue and they still haven't come apart again. I think they aare safe forever now. I use US2's most of the time and have never had a problem with the one piece, only with the interchangeables.
Love those Harmonies!!



mzmom1 said:


> And yet, in spite of that, my Harmony Interchangeables are still my favorite needles to knit with. If I'm using anything else, I miss them.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Turmaline said:


> I bought Chiagoo in August sometime last year. I made two sweaters on them and changed between 7 and 8 tips often. Never came undone and no problems.
> 
> They replaced my Knitpicks metal tip needles for good. Those always unscrewed or lately they were coming out at the joint between the tip and the cable--no screwing involved there.
> 
> I really like chiagoo needles interchangeables.


Chiaogoo are my favorite of all my needles.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

They were universal favorites here. Then in August I saw them in use at the Yarn Over Truck by Maridee. That made the decision a snap right then there.
http://yarnovertruck.com/about-yot/

I mail ordered them. Yarn Over Truck does not sell needles.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Dreamz by Knitter's Pride is what I was referring to.



lainey_h said:


> Dreamz are by Knitter's Pride - my husband gave me a set of Marblz by that company, and so far so good, I agree! Did you mean a different model of KnitPicks needles?? I like to hear recommendations on needles, and also what doesn't work so well.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> Dreamz by Knitter's Pride is what I was referring to.


Thanks! That makes it clear!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> I have been seriously investigating purchasing interchangeables - and have decided not to at this stage.
> 
> This may be a permanent decision - I have read about too many of these incidents - I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I also love my Knit Pick's Harmony... both interchangeables and straights. If a tip comes out, I simply super glue it back on... no problem. I learned that their tips are all long, and for some projects with shorter cables, you must switch to shorter tips. I have had Knitters Pride break in two while knitting for the same reason!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

When you are knitting something heavy like a hoodie sweater, there is a lot more stress on the connections. I'm knitting a cabled hooded sweater jacket and thought I had gotten the best needles for the project--the red twisted metal cable ChiaoGoo--not the interchangeable. Thinking if I spend a bit more it will get me through the project without incident. Well I'm about half way to the shoulders, knitting sides and back together, the cable snapped off the end of one needle and of course dumped all my stitches. So I hunted and found some old Boye all plastic needles from the 70's but had to heat them up to get the cable straight--guess what, they're far better than most of the fancy expensive new needles being pushed at us. They have a nice texture like wood so the stitches don't pull off easily as they tend to do with a heavier project,and they are all in one piece from needle to cable no connection area to break--probably paid $2 for them back then.


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

YES!! A few years ago, I was making a lace cowl and the same thing happened. I was so upset, I never finished it.

I emailed KP, too, and they said they could replace the needles. When it happened again..a couple times.., I wrote again and they said, "Well, we don't know what you want us to do!".
I asked if they could have better inspection when producing their products....I never heard another word!!!

I had always wrote and praised their products and customer service. This was like a slap in the face!

I bought the 2 sets of Hiya Hiya interchangeable needles and couldn't be happier.

I'm really sorry this has happened to you...and surprised. I hadn't heard of this in a long time so I thought it had been fixed. Evidently NOT!
I still like their yarns, but my needles, needle cases (two of them!) and the pattern holder all broke so fast, all I'll buy now is yarn.

Get some good Hiya Hiya needles and you won't be sorry.

Gabbie in W Michigan


----------



## bigphyl (Feb 7, 2012)

Just last Friday I also had size 7 Knitter's Pride Cubics break at join while I was knitting a magic loop fingerless glove. It surprised me, but I had the cubics dpns with me and was able to continue.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, but no big deal. I simply super glued the two back together. I've actually had very few problems with my Knit Picks that I have purchased a total of three sets. I love the colors and the feel of the wood. I find I'm not easily excited when a problem does occur. The company is very cooperative with replacements and with multiple sets I just switch and go on...
I guess I have learned to choose and pick what frustrates me in my old age...


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree with you. I intend to replace my knitpicks with chiagoo fixed circulars. My husband is always having to tighten them for me and I don't want to take the risk of a disaster.


----------



## sweetthing 74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> I have been seriously investigating purchasing interchangeables - and have decided not to at this stage.
> 
> This may be a permanent decision - I have read about too many of these incidents - I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


Hilary4 my DH got me a set of ChiaoGoo lace interchangeable needles for Christmas 2013 I have never ever had any kind of problem with them you might like to consider these good luck and happy knitting


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I've read all these complaints, too, so I've stuck with the fixed circular needles. Since money isn't an object, thankfully, if I need a different size or length, I buy it. I now have so many sizes and lengths of circs, metal, plastic, bamboo, that I could open a knitting needle shop. Hmmmmm....


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I had one come apart last year. I have no idea of its age, since I'd bought it either in a 'lot' from eBay or from a second-hand store. It was the grey, teflon-coated kind. They've been around for ages, and most have no markings whatsoever. The cable came out of the needle-tip. I _was_ surprised.


I have _never_ heard of that happening with those needles! The Aero needles don't have as flexible a cable as I'd like, but they are otherwise truly outstanding needles!

But I bought a Harmony needle to try them out, and the wooden tip came out of the metal connector in less than the first 5 minutes. I was knitting lace, and handling them gently.

I didn't buy the set.

I have a set of Options needles (the original nickel plated ones), and sometimes need to tighten one, but haven't had any real problems with them. My set was the one from India, though, and I have heard that the quality has gone _way_ down since.

But I haven't used my Options in more than a year because I bought a set of Addi long lace needles, and I love them. A few days ago, one of the cables unfastened from the tip. This is the first time it's happened, and it was because I didn't fasten it on right. But I no longer need the key to tighten them. I love my Addis!


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> I bought Chiagoo in August sometime last year. I made two sweaters on them and changed between 7 and 8 tips often. Never came undone and no problems.
> 
> They replaced my Knitpicks metal tip needles for good. Those always unscrewed or lately they were coming out at the joint between the tip and the cable--no screwing involved there.
> 
> I really like chiagoo needles interchangeables.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

I had a major problem with this happening with Denise needles I have written to them several times and have never had a response!


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

I've had my Harmonies for almost five years and no problems at all. I also have a set of Boyd's aluminums that I got back in the early 70's and they're still going strong.


----------



## michele2618 (May 28, 2014)

I found that HiyaHiya are the best. I have bought knit picks, they either break or come undone!!!! and Denise they also come undone I was given a set of signature last year (2013) by my husband but they came undone. I call Signature and was told that they have had that issue with the smaller needles. At the time I was making lace, using a SIZE 4 NEEDLE. I packed them all up and sent back. I have had ZERO problems with HiyaHiya. Hope this helps others.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

sschimel, how old are your KnitPicks woods? Are they made in India or China? There's the rub as I have been using my KnitPicks made in India for more than 4 years and have only had one unscrew slightly. Never had any break, come apart or cause trouble.

You live in the Bronx. How cold or hot does it get in your neck of the woods and how do you store your needles? Keeping things warm helps to preserve things from becoming brittle or shrinking.

But the needle detaching from the join tells me the glue used is the problem. Either not enough glue was used or the wrong type of glue. 

A trick I learned ages ago when "screwing" things with "threads" together...light bulbs, knitting needles, screws...apply a miniscule amount of lotion to the threads. This prevents cross-threading and makes removal easier.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I have come to the same conclusion. Am determined to learn magic loop and will just build my fixed circular collection with that in mind.



Hilary4 said:


> I have been seriously investigating purchasing interchangeables - and have decided not to at this stage.
> 
> This may be a permanent decision - I have read about too many of these incidents - I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Keep your fingers crossed. I crazyglued them back together and I'm about to start knitting with them.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> I have been seriously investigating purchasing interchangeables - and have decided not to at this stage.
> 
> This may be a permanent decision - I have read about too many of these incidents - I have never had a fixed circular come apart.


I agree with you. First had issues with Denise click on cables, they unclicked and also had a join part snap off. The with Boye threaded joins they unwound. I would periodically check them as I knit but sometimes they would surprise me and drop stitches. So I only use fixed cables.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I managed to break a Chiaogoo red lace needle. It got abused pretty badly before it broke. I've also had DP needles break. Nothing's indestructible.

Actually. the only interchangeable needles that I've ever heard of breaking have been the Knit Picks needles. So not buying Knit Picks needles is a reasonable response. 

You may still not want to buy interchangeable needles for your own reasons, but not buying other brands of needles because the Knit Picks ones break is not rational.

Buy a pair of tips and a cable; enough to make a needle and try a brand of interchangeable needle that you think you'll like. Get the facts.


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the Knit Picks wooden interchangeables and have had them come apart many times with stitches on them. Have resorted back to my old circulars and dpns. Some say to put super glue on the metal but if you do that then they will no longer be interchangeable, right? Would have to figure out which ones come apart and since I've had my set for several years will they still replace the bad ones?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

lovespurple said:


> I have the Knit Picks wooden interchangeables and have had them come apart many times with stitches on them. Have resorted back to my old circulars and dpns. Some say to put super glue on the metal but if you do that then they will no longer be interchangeable, right? Would have to figure out which ones come apart and since I've had my set for several years will they still replace the bad ones?


Don't put glue on the joins. You put glue on the parts that are not supposed to come apart.

There are parts that are supposed to be one piece. When those parts come apart and are more than one piece, that's called broken.

When the join between the tip and the cable comes unscrewed of unfastened, that's not broken. That's unfastened.


----------



## Workmom (Dec 18, 2014)

I've been building up my collection of Addi's for about 5 years now and have never had any trouble. I considered interchangeables but think I will just keep on my current course.


----------



## Forgetfull (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi all, I have the knit picks changeable needles, they came apart many times, then my husband tightened them an wrapped them with plumbers tape! It really worked. It's smooth and the yarn doesn't snag. I will "feel" to make sure the join is not coming loose, and so far I've not had any problems. You might give it a try.Don't wrap the join to thick,or the yarn will snag. Just another idea.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, so far after 10 rows the crazy glue is working.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Does Knit Picks require that you send back the defective needle? I have a couple of the caspian interchangeables I received as christmas gifts (not a full set) that have come apart - I wouldn't mind them being replaced but I've mostly fixed the needles with super glue and bit of sanding.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> Does Knit Picks require that you send back the defective needle? I have a couple of the caspian interchangeables I received as christmas gifts (not a full set) that have come apart - I wouldn't mind them being replaced but I've mostly fixed the needles with super glue and bit of sanding.


I have never had to send one back yet, but they do want to know the order number on your invoice. Being a gift, I don't know what they would say


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Also, Knitters Pride metal cubics never break, unless some freak accident pops the little metal screw part into the inside of your needle and the neck snaps. (never happened to me though). The wooden cubics MUST be tightened only while holding both metal parts, never ever the wood. And I swear up and down by my Knitters Pride needles, never even a single incident. Knit Picks however seriously sucks at the quality control.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I have never had to send one back yet, but they do want to know the order number on your invoice. Being a gift, I don't know what they would say


Thank you  First off, I never get around to taking anything back, I'm just too lazy I guess. I appreciate your response, I sent them an e-mail. I suppose I don't Really care if they aren't replaced, I'll just glue them and put them on display or something, at least they're pretty.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

I use Signature Arts.
They are pricey,but wonderfully sharp and well made.
Never had them seperate.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> Does Knit Picks require that you send back the defective needle? I have a couple of the caspian interchangeables I received as christmas gifts (not a full set) that have come apart - I wouldn't mind them being replaced but I've mostly fixed the needles with super glue and bit of sanding.


No, Knit Picks does not require you to send an item back. They just replace it. I would let them know who did order it for you as a gift so they can look it up. Their customer service is great.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Grandma Jo said:


> No, Knit Picks does not require you to send an item back. They just replace it. I would let them know who did order it for you as a gift so they can look it up. Their customer service is great.


thanks so much for the information!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been reading for months about interchangeable needles, mostly circular, I guess. I've also inferred from all of this that many KPers are not thrilled with them - they separate or break, etc. I do use fixed circulars when I do something with a great number of stitches, but am still most comfortable with wood or bamboo needles - long ones so I can tuck the right one under my arm. This gives me good stability with my "throwing finger" and therefore I can knit faster. When I knit with circs, i have to knit continental and the purls just go too slow. That's really irrelevant - What I want to know is why has everyone switched from goo ol' fashioned straight needles. Have I just never made the leap to the 21st Century? Would love your thoughts

Billie


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Billie B said:


> I have been reading for months about interchangeable needles, mostly circular, I guess. I've also inferred from all of this that many KPers are not thrilled with them - they separate or break, etc. I do use fixed circulars when I do something with a great number of stitches, but am still most comfortable with wood or bamboo needles - long ones so I can tuck the right one under my arm. This gives me good stability with my "throwing finger" and therefore I can knit faster. When I knit with circs, i have to knit continental and the purls just go too slow. That's really irrelevant - What I want to know is why has everyone switched from goo ol' fashioned straight needles. Have I just never made the leap to the 21st Century? Would love your thoughts
> 
> Billie


I have used circulars for years, never did like straight needles, and also don't like sewing up, or making the second of anything; sleeves, socks, mitts,

I was so glad to get more circulars and be able to get rid of the straight needles. It improved my knitting by leaps and bounds


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Billie B said:


> I have been reading for months about interchangeable needles, mostly circular, I guess. I've also inferred from all of this that many KPers are not thrilled with them - they separate or break, etc. I do use fixed circulars when I do something with a great number of stitches, but am still most comfortable with wood or bamboo needles - long ones so I can tuck the right one under my arm. This gives me good stability with my "throwing finger" and therefore I can knit faster. When I knit with circs, i have to knit continental and the purls just go too slow. That's really irrelevant - What I want to know is why has everyone switched from goo ol' fashioned straight needles. Have I just never made the leap to the 21st Century? Would love your thoughts
> 
> Billie


I have osteoarthritis and psoriatic arthritis in my hands/wrists and cannot tolerate the weight of projects on straights anymore. Circulars, which allow most of the project weight to be in my lap, solved the problem. I am also a continental knitter and knit much faster with circulars now that I have used them for three years.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't say it too often - ChaioGoo!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> ... My latest discovery for needles are some from eBay, about $8 delivered from China, metal needles with plastic covered metal cables. They are not flexible enough for magic loop but are very nice for anything else. Quite blunt tips so no good for fine lace work. At the price I paid, I have two sets in two different lengths. The Chinese sizing is completely different but a nee!le gauge helps with that. I will never use the very tiny needles that come in these packages - I can't remember how small they are as I don't have them here with me, but I think they started at 1.25mm. Here's a link to some on eBay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/11pcs-32-80cm-Stainless-Circular-Knitting-Needles-Size-6-16-/290796782918
> 
> *I wish I could find these with sharper tips!*


You and me both! I've only got one set, but I'll probably get more. So _smooth_.

While they can't do Magic Loop, they should be fine for working narrow tubes (socks, mittens, caps) with the two-circulars method. At the price, you can't beat 'em!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maspd said:


> I have found that when my needles seem to snag, that a doctoring with clear nail polish fixes the problem. ...


That sounds like a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Billie B said:


> I have been reading for months about interchangeable needles, mostly circular, I guess. I've also inferred from all of this that many KPers are not thrilled with them - they separate or break, etc. I do use fixed circulars when I do something with a great number of stitches, but am still most comfortable with wood or bamboo needles - long ones so I can tuck the right one under my arm. This gives me good stability with my "throwing finger" and therefore I can knit faster. When I knit with circs, i have to knit continental and the purls just go too slow. That's really irrelevant - What I want to know is why has everyone switched from goo ol' fashioned straight needles. Have I just never made the leap to the 21st Century? Would love your thoughts
> 
> Billie


Interchangeable needles are circular. Interchangeable needles have tips and cables, which makes them circular.

KPers are not thrilled with *Knit Picks* interchangeables.

If you have an interchangeable set of tips and several lengths of cables, you can knit _anything_ with them! You can knit flat pieces, you can knit a blanket all the way across on one needle, you can knit a sweater in the round, you can knit socks and gloves with no seams, you can knit hats all the way to the top with no seams. You can knit _anything!_

If you have straight needles, you can knit flat pattern pieces, and scarves. Anything else has to be sewn together.

A lot of us like knitting sweaters top-down so that we can try them on as we go and get a perfect fit. We like to finish knitting, and being done. Maybe a few ends to darn in, but otherwise _done!_

I throw whether I'm using circulars or straights. You said you're a thrower, but you have to knit Continental on circulars. Why?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Billie B said:


> ... What I want to know is why has everyone switched from goo ol' fashioned straight needles. Have I just never made the leap to the 21st Century? Would love your thoughts
> 
> Billie


Well, Billie, you would get more answers to this question by posting it as a new topic in it own right.

For myself, I still have my straights, and I infrequently use them at home. I never did the tucked-under-the-arm method, and can't 'throw' worth anything. I don't think it's anything about leaping into the 21st century. I've been using circulars since I first encountered them in the early 70s. Why?

:arrow: It's impossible to drop one when you're changing hands at the end of a row. Even younger, there were times I had to chase a dropped needle the length of a moving bus or subway car! Now, they just seem to slip out of my hands.

:arrow: Straight needles limit the amount of stitches possible. OK if you're doing smallish squares for later assembly into an afghan. Unacceptable if you want to make that afghan with worsted weight yarn and in one piece.

:arrow: My knitting goes _everywhere_ with me - strapped onto the bicycle; riding public transit; walking along busy streets. Straight needles poke out of the bag - poke me, poke passersby ... Not good.

It's not for circular knitting. I mostly knit flat things.

My eldest sister-in-law also knits with one needle tucked firmly in her armpit. She goes as fast as any machine too! She wasn't able to go nearly as quickly when she tried using my circular.

I think the decision as to which tool to use is very dependent upon which tool most pleases _you_, the tool-user.
I know _how_ to use power-tools; but I prefer the fine control I have when using hand-tools. I leave the noisy power-tools to my darling.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

janda said:


> I had a major problem with this happening with Denise needles I have written to them several times and have never had a response!


Denise is a one-family operation. I have never not received an answer to even the most frivolous question I've e-mailed to them.

There was one batch of sets that they know has problems. If contacted, they will replace.

I have only had my sets come apart a couple of times - when loaded with hundreds of stitches.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> I have never had my ChiaoGoos come apart either. Nor have my Dreamz by KnitPicks come apart EXCEPT when I did not use the tightening pin. It is very easy to blame the product when in fact it is often 'operator error.' Of course, there are failures that are not 'OO' but many if not most of them are.


If you read any number of the frequent remarks about KnitPicks needles in the many similar topics on KP, you'll see that *most* of the complaints are of what KnitPicks themselves refers to as 'failures'. The metal and non-metal parts come apart. The cables themselves just break - without any extreme stress applied. These are true product failures, not 'operator errors'.

The folks who complain about things coming unscrewed are _probably_ not screwing the parts together correctly. That *is* operator error, though it's also possible that the product is incorrectly machined. In the case of KnitPicks' interchageables, I'm willing to admit many of the unscrewing incidents to more product failures.

They have the absolutely best customer service; replacement without return ... and multiple replacements too. However, wherever their product's production line may be, they have the absolutely _worst_ quality control in the history of the production of interchangeable knitting needles!!!

My sets were bought before they moved their production to China.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Aimee's Mom- I am Amie's Mom! : ) Nice name!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dlarkin said:


> I always read your posts and have seen that you like Boye. The first circulars I bought were Boye and I thought they were awful. Clumsy & hard cables. I thought all circulars were like this and didn't buy any more to quite awhile. I know you are an expert knitter and wonder why these would be your first choice. I got mine at Joann's so maybe they were different than the ones you have.


I was 8 when I learned to knit ... on my grandmother's US size 1 steel-cored plastic knitting needles. Once I'd got the bare basics, I bought my own #4 Boye needles and a ball of Red Heart (back when it was 100% wool) worsted weight in the colour Mexicana from the local Woolworths. Each new size needle was the Boye or Susan Bates - prettily coloured anodized aluminium with lovely sharp points. When my mother gave me the Boye NeedleMaster (the larger sizes) and the NeedleMaster Junior (the smaller sizes) {They used to be two sets, but it's the same size-span as today's single set.}, I felt blessed!
I knitted with them for decades with never a problem. Nothing ever broke or came undone. 
Yes, the cables _could_ have been more flexible, but that was the tool-set I had, and working/raising a family kept me from exploring others. After the kids were fledged and the internet and eBay arrived, I learned about other needles. Eventually, I indulged and bought some others - all three (at the time) sets from KnitPicks. I have recently given away the Harmony Woods. I still have the acrylic and the metal tips, but I don't trust the cables or the metal-acrylic join. Just received my fourth set of replacement cables this week. 

There's another factor that tilts me in favour of the *old* Boye NeedleMaster: the infamous 'bend' in the metal screw-end of the cables. It fits my hand. It enables me to knit with_out_ stressing the metal-cable join. Aside from one KnitPicks cable that just broke in the middle, all the others have been a question of the cable coming out of the metal screw-end. Were there a bend in the metal part, they probably would not have broken.

Is it any wonder I still love my Boye sets??


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sschimel said:


> I personally don't like metal needles. For one thing, stitches fall off really easily. Second, I find I have to grip them much harder which hurts my arthritis.


May I suggest you give the Denise set a try? http://www.knitdenise.com/
They are NOT at all like any other plastic needle on the market. They're pointy, textured but not stitch-sticky. No, they don't have a fine cable; it's akin to fish-tank air-line hose. Because I knit tightly, I can't usually use the smaller sizes; my stitches just drag on the cable. However, I've received e-mail confirmation that new, finer, more flexible cables are in the works. 
I really appreciate them in cold weather, especially the crochet hooks. My hands don't get painfully cold when using them as compared to using metal ones.


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

I so agree with everything that has been said. I love the idea of inter-changeable needles but after my first run in with knitpro I'm thinking again about using them and tend to think I will stay with the old double pointed needles.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gardening pat said:


> I so agree with everything that has been said. I love the idea of inter-changeable needles but after my first run in with knitpro I'm thinking again about using them and tend to think I will stay with the old double pointed needles.


What have double-pointed needles got to do with interchangeables? Unless you were doing magic loop, then I understand.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I have never had to send one back yet, but they do want to know the order number on your invoice. Being a gift, I don't know what they would say


I didn't have my order number when I called about my problem needle, and they didn't seem to worry. This would be an odd thing to try and scam a company about - just tell them it was a gift. Maybe they'll have an account number for the gift giver, if that's important to them.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I had that problem in the past and they were replaced. I even glued them with super glue. I live the knit picks interchangeables and still use them. It has been a long time since I experienced any problems. I also found that we create some our own problems by not using the tool to properly tighten the connections.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

PauletteB. said:


> I had that problem in the past and they were replaced. I even glued them with super glue. I live the knit picks interchangeables and still use them. It has been a long time since I experienced any problems. I also found that we create some our own problems by not using the tool to properly tighten the connections.


That's all true, and I love those Knit Picks as well. But my problem, and I think other people's, is that even with using the tool they become unscrewed. I had a double issue in that not only were they unscrewing themselves, the wooden needle tip was separating from its metal holder.


----------



## StarvinYarnie (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello All, I do not post much but, someone that I know in my home state of Indiana, told me that the needles are made in a differant country now.Ihave had problems also. My friend saved up and switched to Addi clicks. They are magnatized . Have a Blessed Knitting Day!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine are the first ones they made . I believe they were manufactured in India.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

PauletteB. said:


> Mine are the first ones they made . I believe they were manufactured in India.


It looks like everyone is saying that those are the 'good ones'. I've only had a problem with my size 5 needle ends, but now I worry about the whole set.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Interchangeable needles are circular. Interchangeable needles have tips and cables, which makes them circular.
> 
> KPers are not thrilled with *Knit Picks* interchangeables.
> 
> ...


I have no complaints with any of my three sets of KnitPicks nickel plated brass interchangeables; one set from India and the other two not. The complaints I've read have had to do with their other types of interchangeables, i.e., wooden and acrylic.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> May I suggest you give the Denise set a try? http://www.knitdenise.com/
> They are NOT at all like any other plastic needle on the market. They're pointy, textured but not stitch-sticky. No, they don't have a fine cable; it's akin to fish-tank air-line hose. Because I knit tightly, I can't usually use the smaller sizes; my stitches just drag on the cable. However, I've received e-mail confirmation that new, finer, more flexible cables are in the works.
> I really appreciate them in cold weather, especially the crochet hooks. My hands don't get painfully cold when using them as compared to using metal ones.


The interchangeables I use in additional to KnitPicks are the Denise; I also prefer the Denise interchangeable crochet hooks to others. I have several other brands of both, but prefer these brands. I think knitters are VERY individual in their preferences.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

If the crazy glue works, maybe I should pull all of them apart and glue them back together.  ;-)


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

sschimel said:


> If the crazy glue works, maybe I should pull all of them apart and glue them back together.  ;-)


Yikes! Maybe just put a bottle of it in your project bag....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> It looks like everyone is saying that those are the 'good ones'. I've only had a problem with my size 5 needle ends, but now I worry about the whole set.


All of mine were made in India. 
I use them, with a non-KnitPicks back-up needle kept handy. 
Why a cable breaks or why the plastic cable comes apart from the metal screw-end is unknown to me, but it's happened too often for me to trust them. 
If none of my needles has yet broken, it could be because I don't use them for every project. In fact, they're my _last_ choice - for fear of another breakage.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

To LoStarts
You asked why I knit continental when I'm on circular needles. I think it's because I learned to use them long after I started knitting and was probably taught this way. 
After I read your post asking about that, I tried to knit by throwing on a circular sweater I'm doing from top to bottom. Found I could actually do it, but it's much slower. I guess I need to PracticePracticePractice. And this is not an interchangeable circular. Do you have any particular preference for those? Jessica Jean mentioned Denise. I don't know one from another but if I'm going to try I'd like to get the easiest to use.

What do you suggest/
Billie


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm in then middle of another sweater which has fair isle in it. I keep one color on my left hand and the other on my right and throwing is much more awkward for me. I think it's only because I've haven't done it much.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

By the way, Knitpicks is sending replacement needles.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sschimel said:


> By the way, Knitpicks is sending replacement needles.


We told you so.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

StarvinYarnie said:


> Hello All, I do not post much but, someone that I know in my home state of Indiana, told me that the needles are made in a differant country now.Ihave had problems also. My friend saved up and switched to Addi clicks. They are magnatized . Have a Blessed Knitting Day!


Addi's are not magnatized, they click together.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I have two sets of interchangeables and absolutely love them. When I started reading about Knit Picks needle problems I started buying Knitter's Pride exclusively. I've had few problems with them. I do have the Sunstrucks from Knit Picks that I bought a couple years ago and the only problem I've had with them is that one of them got a spot of raised grain that snagged the yarn. The replacement hasn't been a problem yet. Most of the time I use the Nova needles (nickel plate). I like the Knitter's Pride cables better too. I have Knit Picks cables that are loose at the metal joining piece that I can have replaced. I guess even if the replacements do the same I should still get them. My fixed circ sock needles are Knitter's Pride Nova and they're no problem either.


I have the Knitter's Pride Nova Interchangeables and they're great. Not too pricey on Amazon. After I bought mine I was kicking myself for waiting.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Billie B said:


> To LoStarts
> You asked why I knit continental when I'm on circular needles. I think it's because I learned to use them long after I started knitting and was probably taught this way.
> After I read your post asking about that, I tried to knit by throwing on a circular sweater I'm doing from top to bottom. Found I could actually do it, but it's much slower. I guess I need to PracticePracticePractice. And this is not an interchangeable circular. Do you have any particular preference for those? Jessica Jean mentioned Denise. I don't know one from another but if I'm going to try I'd like to get the easiest to use.
> 
> ...


First, I can't recommend needles for anyone else. Some people like the short tips so they can make 16 inch needles. Short tips make my hands work harder and I get muscle cramps in my hands. It doesn't bother some other people, but some people have the same problem I do.

JJ recommending Denise surprises me because they have short tips, and she says she has big hands and hates short tips.

I like my Addi long lace needles best because: the cables are nice and flexible and fasten securely, the tips are 5 inches, and the connectors add an extra 1/2 inch, which I like, and they have the closest thing to all-'round perfect tips. The very end of the tip is just a _tiny_ bit more round than some of the sharpest tips, which helps with splitty yarn, but the taper seems to be just the _tiniest_ bit concave, which make them much easier to do K2togs and other complicated things. But these have a nickel coating that some people are allergic to.

You need to decide if those are features that you like, or do you want something else in a needle.

Amazon has a long lace set for sale cheaper than most places, and LoveKnitting has sales from time to time.

Less expensive, but high quality needles include Chiaogoo red lace and Hiya Hiya sharps.

Buy the components to make one needle and try them out before you buy a whole set of anything!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> ... *Buy the components to make one needle and try them out before you buy a whole set of anything!*


I wonder, if that option had been available at the time, if I would have done that. It's a great idea, but I'm just bullheaded enough to have snapped up the whole set right off the bat, which is what I did and regret. 

Do what lostarts says, *not* what I did!!!

As to my love of the Denise ... _because_ they're plastic (though nothing akin to any other plastic knitting needles), I seem to handle them with less force than my usual metal needles. I have broken more than one ordinary plastic knitting needle/crochet hook, and they weren't the very smallest sizes either.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

chickkie said:


> yes, many have had that problem. They will replace the needles. I usually just call them. Once they come apart don't use them again until you get some epoxy or other very good glue and glue them back together.


I did and glued them. No problem since.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lostarts said:


> First, I can't recommend needles for anyone else. Some people like the short tips so they can make 16 inch needles. Short tips make my hands work harder and I get muscle cramps in my hands. It doesn't bother some other people, but some people have the same problem I do.
> 
> JJ recommending Denise surprises me because they have short tips, and she says she has big hands and hates short tips.
> 
> ...


I consider my Denise needles to be more of a medium than a short. I cannot tolerate other brands sold as shorts because they are TOO short. I buy longs, but the Denise are also very comfortable for me :~).


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I consider my Denise needles to be more of a medium than a short. I cannot tolerate other brands sold as shorts because they are TOO short. I buy longs, but the Denise are also very comfortable for me :~).


See? This is what I'm saying.

Denise needles are too short for me. They're fine for her. Neither one of us is right or wrong. If I had her hands, I'd probably agree with her. But I'm stuck with hands that cramp.

Everyone's different, so you really have to try the needles for yourself.

Buy enough to make one needle of the brands you're considering and knit with it for a while. That's the _only_ way you're going to find the best needles for you.

Good luck!


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

So after this very long and enlightening thread, I did some shopping today. Well, window shopping since I can buy anything until next Wotan's Day when my SSI comes through. Currently in my Amazon wish list are Knitter's Pride Cubics Long Tip set ($62.00), Addi Click Interchangeable set ($126.00), Knitter's Pride Nova Cubics PLatina set ($87.00), Chai Goo Twist Red Lace set ($113.00) and the Hiya Hiya Steel set ($80.00).


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

When you're talking about Addis, and you say click, you're saying interchangeables, which could be turbos, long lace or short lace. 

Please be sure you try the lace points. If you don't try them, you're missing out.

The turbos are too blunt and clunky for me, and for most people, in spite of the fact that the project I'm working on now is on needles with turbo points. But I have to pick up stitches every so often, and I have to find another needle with a sharper point to do that because the turbo points are so clunky.

Addi lace points are really good all-'round points for everything!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lostarts said:


> See? This is what I'm saying.
> 
> Denise needles are too short for me. They're fine for her. Neither one of us is right or wrong. If I had her hands, I'd probably agree with her. But I'm stuck with hands that cramp.
> 
> ...


:~). My hands cramp with the short shorts, too, but I have small hands, so that's probably why I get away with using Denise needles.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lostarts said:


> When you're talking about Addis, and you say click, you're saying interchangeables, which could be turbos, long lace or short lace.
> 
> Please be sure you try the lace points. If you don't try them, you're missing out.
> 
> ...


We agree 100%!!! Addi turbos are too blunt and clunky!!! Addi lace points (longs) are super!!! Yippee!!! I suspect that many differences can be totally resolved if folks delve a bit deeper or are willing to listen to one another. What say you? We just did it, did we not?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> We agree 100%!!! Addi turbos are too blunt and clunky!!! Addi lace points (longs) are super!!! Yippee!!! I suspect that many differences can be totally resolved if folks delve a bit deeper or are willing to listen to one another. What say you? We just did it, did we not?


I am noticing a trend.

The longer someone knits, the more they tend to like the sharper points.

They make increases, decreases, and any shaping and patterning easier.

And I was never able to pick up stitches until I got fairly sharp needles. Now, with sharp needles, it's a snap! If it's difficult for you to insert the right needle and knit it, insert the left needle, and then just make a knit stitch.

Try a blunt needle and try a sharp, and settle that debate for yourself early instead of struggling for years.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I am noticing a trend.
> 
> The longer someone knits, the more they tend to like the sharper points.
> 
> ...


Where were you four years ago when I really needed that advice? ;~D! Instead I stumbled upon those facts of life after suffering nearly terminal frustration, which caused me to reassess the entire group of knitting needle questions..... Most of my old needles are gone, gone, gone. Seriously, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I kept reading that blunt tips are good - that they don't split soft yarns. So, I tried to knit with them. Not for me! I'm guessing that preferences are determined by what one learned with and/or is most used to. My hands are most used to the pointy tips of Boye and Susan Bates needles. For some reason, my hands like the Denise set. Maybe it's their textured surface? Surely their points are a factor.

There is no single 'best' brand or style of knitting needle for all knitters, for all fibres, for all yarns. Each must decide.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I've actually sharpened my bamboo straights in the pencil sharpener


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I love the Denise set which doesn't screw together but has a twist-click.the only time I had issues was when I had several hundred stitches and the weight was too much.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Jessica Jean - You write about chasing a needle down a bus - More than a few times one of my needles rolled down the length of an auditorium in college, while the prof was lecturing. Should have switched to circulars right then, but I don't think they had any around yet - this was early '50s.

Anyway, as usual you are correct. I'm trying to switch to circulars - haven't gotten up the nerve to get interchangeables yet. They are more efficient. Old habits are hard to break.
Billie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Billie B said:


> ... Should have switched to circulars right then, but I don't think they had any around yet - this was early '50s. ...


Circulars were around before WWII, but they weren't available everywhere. In my collection, I have some that are some early plastic - just a circle of plastic - no tapering in the middle. I haven't dared use them. I also have some of the nickel-plated brass tips with steel cable (very fine wires twisted and/or braided to make a thicker cable). I have used them and love them, but the steel isn't stainless steel and it can rust and/or just break from too much flexing at the join to the tip.

I think the one-piece, 100% nylon circulars came out post-war. They're lovely to work with, because of their very pointy tips. I have one that was broken before I got it. One tip is 'chipped' - as in the very tip was sharply broken off; it's in use in a long-term WIP - just several hundred stitches going round and round. The broken tip 'feeds' the stitches to the whole one; works well.

Interchangeables only came out - so far as I know - in the later part of the '50 and they were made by Boye but sold through and branded as Sears. I've bought some of those old sets on eBay; the air-line type cable sucks on the smaller sizes. The anodized aluminium tips are _still_ great.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I use an assortment of brands, each project dictating the size, length, composition of the needle. However, I find I consistently use sharp points unless working with bulky yarn. Sometimes my choice is simply based on what I "feel " like using.
I really like Knitters Pride Karbonz...drawback, can't use with dark yarns as I can't see stitches well ahead to read my work.
Always use 16" Chaiogoo for hats...maintain perfect circle. Cord too stiff for magic loop.
Addi lace 5" tips for dark colors and lace.
HiyaHiya needles when I desire a thinner cord. I sometimes use my old Aero needles (from when they were still made in Germany...I like the bend in the shaft.
We're lucky to have so many choices.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

You need to consider how your needles will be used...socks, garments, 
lace, etc, and which weights and fiber you use most. You might try a LYS which may allow you to feel, try their needle types. MIGHT need to try a few actually.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Shops that is.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

eikeat said:


> ... Aero needles (from when they were still made in Germany...I like the bend in the shaft.
> We're lucky to have so many choices.


Yay!! Someone else who likes the bend!!!
You're absolutely right about our luck in having so many choices, but that very wealth _can_ complicate life for those just setting out on their exploration of available tools.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

When Aero switched their production to Mexico, the joins between needles and cords were compromised.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, I have a love/hate relationship with mine too...but Knitpicks has replaced every needle that has had a misfortune in my hands


----------

